

Ask HN: When outsourcing development, front end UI or back end first? - pringle

Non-technical solo founder outsourcing development on a MVP web app (but also learning basics of coding in the meantime in order to better navigate the process).<p>As for the question: I realize that it is an iterative process and that development of each end doesn't happen in isolation. But in terms of practical application, you have to start somewhere and one part has to take the lead. What's the most common approach? Any reason to take the less common one? Is one better suited when outsourcing?<p>Any practical advice or tips much appreciated.
======
javery
Always always do the front end UI first. Work with someone to build prototypes
- either just on paper or in something like balsamiq - and then walk through
those prototypes with potential customers/users.

Then you can get designs built from the prototypes - then send the designs off
to a developer who will knock it out. (and love you for having it all ready)

~~~
pringle
Thanks for the helpful and straightforward response.

When you say designs, you mean html/css/js -- everything client side -- right?
I assume so, but being a noob means constantly asking dumb questions.

~~~
javery
A designer will get you either PSDs or HTML/CSS - then you can hand that off
to a developer who will build the javascript and server-side.

